# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Free Rename for any char

## eKqN

*Tested, working on october 2020. 100% SAFE (it's a standard procedure!)*


Required : A Revolut account (credit card) with the cost of a character transfer in balance. (TAKES 5 MINUTES TO CREATE ONE)

I did it by accident, and then did it again, and it worked everytime.


*1. Create a char on any server you want with the same name as the actual char you want to rename. 
2. Generate a new card on Revolut (not a disposable one, but a temporary one!)
3. Pay for a transfer from your actual server to the server of this character with Revolut, make sure to use a fake name that looks like "iuajsdiuhfausdhfiu" and fake address/fake everything (in your payment method).

Then:

4. Wait for the transfer to be complete. The char will have a name like "nickname871287", because there already is a char with the same name. (forced rename)
5. Log in the char, and select a new name. Then, do your thing, just BG, play, raid, anything you want.
6. A few hours after (~3 to 12h), the payment will be ROLLED BACK because Blizzard flags it as suspect.
7. Your char will be locked for a few hours more, then be transfered back to your previous server with its new name. 
8. Enjoy.
*

I don't think they can fix this. If you want to make sure this is bulletproof, just create a new char on the server your renamed one was, with its previous name, so if someday they fix it by sending it back to the previous server with the previous name, it will still ask you to rename anyway.


WORKS on both WoW versions.

EDIT: Remember the back in the days when people said thank you when you shared an exclusive exploit? Good old days... hundreds of views, not a single comment.

----------


## lilsniff

Nice share, thanks! Do you think there could be any legal repercussions from doing this?

----------


## eKqN

> Nice share, thanks! Do you think there could be any legal repercussions from doing this?


Absolutely NONE.

It's just a standard procedure. First time I did it wasn't even with a fake name, I have no idea why they suspected my payment, I've created a ticket, and the GM litterally told me "it's a bot that detects potential suspect payments, this has no effect on your account, once refunded feel free to transfer your char again".

So... there is NOTHING to worry about.

----------


## Freefall552

Thanks for sharing. Blizzards paid services cost too much imo.

----------


## eKqN

> Thanks for sharing. Blizzards paid services cost too much imo.


My pleasure!

Thanks so much for +rep!

----------


## xBURNx

Hey did this work with antoher payment ... revolut will my id. A normal creditcard will work to ?

----------


## makinmoney

Trying this out now with the virtual card, will post results.

no update and no flag. Payment still pending in Revolut.

----------


## Sinba

I actually did this kinda by mistake about 3 months ago. I wanted to transfer realms for one of my characters but for some reasons put the wrong country and made a mistake on the address (I was sober I swear). Then, exactly what you described happened. After a few hours.. maybe 4-5, my character was "blocked" and rolled back to the initial server. I had to open a ticket for them to unlock it and the GM told me that it was because of payment validation error. Only difference is that I used my actual credit card rather than a Revolut card. Not sure if it makes a difference.

but I can validate the OP's info  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sozzled

or you can do:

Delete your character
Ask your friend or guildie to make a character with the same name
Restore your character
You will now be prompted to enter a new name

EzPz

----------


## Sinba

> or you can do:
> 
> Delete your character
> Ask your friend or guildie to make a character with the same name
> Restore your character
> You will now be prompted to enter a new name
> 
> EzPz


That's been patched since November 2019. Blizzard added a 30-day delay to a name creation. You or anybody else will have to wait 30 days before using the name of a deleted/transferred character.

----------


## Alex1121

> or you can do:
> 
> Delete your character
> Ask your friend or guildie to make a character with the same name
> Restore your character
> You will now be prompted to enter a new name
> 
> EzPz


Hi friend is this still doable?

----------


## releasethekraken

I checked it quickly, and you can not create a new character with a name of a recently deleted character (different for like lvl1 characters, since they cant be restored).
You can rename if you character transfer, if you create a character with the specific name on the realm you are transferring to.

----------


## Yori89

Does this method still work?

----------


## releasethekraken

No, you can only rename when you do character transfer. Deleting does not work (or you have to wait at least 30 days).

----------


## Vaulzi

Interesting Post. 
You postes this on October in Retail Forum, i did this with a Virtual One and got no 'auto chargeback', instead my Payment went through following these Steps. 

Anyone else made other Experiences by using this one?

----------

